# For owners of Husky Dogs --a warning



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...el_dog_baiters_in_East_Lancashire/?ref=fbsend

TWO women have been attacked as thieves tried to steal their huskies - and dog baiters are thought to be the prime suspects.

One woman was left with a bloody nose after she was punched in the face by a would-be dog thief as she took her pet for a walk.

And another was pushed to the ground by someone trying to steal her pup.

Husky owners are being warned that the breed is being targeted for dog baiting.


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

This is my worst nightmare! Although I haven't got a Husky, I have a VERY friendly Jack Russell, and the travellers just love Jack Russells and Lurchers. Having met a couple of ex traveller dogs and seen the traumas they still go through, I cring at the thought of my dog going missing.

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Put a tag on your dog saying that it has a health issue. Warn your vet that it is on there.
I am in that real life situation as my dog does have a life threatening condition and needs daily medicating.
Travellers will soon dump a dog that has a health problem. Dog baiters are a different thing all together. All we can do is be vigilant.

I already have written on the tag that my dog is neutered as this will deter some thieves who want to breed. A few years ago two Salukis were stolen from The Dogs Trust near here. They were dumped not far away as they had recent scars from their neutering operations.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Mavis, only yesterday I was stopped by a rather well to do lady in a posh car.
She wanted to know if we bred Huskies as she was looking for an older pup.
I was walking Daughters two Huskies at the time, and as you know we have rescued one.
They are a breed not for the faint hearted. Too friendly by far.

davep


----------

